# [RISOLTO]montare lettore mp3? come fare?

## turborocket

```
root@porno-->~ # mount /dev/sd/c0b0t0u0 /mnt/MuVo2/

root@porno-->~ # ls /mnt/MuVo2/

archen~1  cradle~1  darkan~1   giovanni  inflam~1  linea7~1.de  necrod~1  opeth-~1  system~1  trista~1

conver~1  crippl~1  found.000  illdis~1  inflam~3  mother~1     obitua~1  playlist  system~2  voice
```

questo montando il mio lettore mp3 da consol..problemi non ce ne sono però quando fado con konqueror ad accedere alla cartella /mnt/MuVo2 mi dice

 *Quote:*   

>  Accesso negato /mnt/MuVo2

 

perchè???premetto che è la prima volta che provo a montare una periferica usb quindi sono andato ad intuito

P.S. il problema mi succede quando provo ad accedere alla cartellla con konqueror da utente normale(non da root) mentre come vedete nel codice sopra riportato mi fa navigare senza problemi se sono rootLast edited by turborocket on Tue Nov 02, 2004 10:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> perchè???premetto che è la prima volta che provo a montare una periferica usb quindi sono andato ad intuito

 

Ci sono un tot di post che trattano questo problema, in sostanza il lettore ha un filesystem di tipo fat/vfat e il mount di quel tipo di filesystem é particolarmente sensibile allo userid

----------

## turborocket

si lo so ho dato una letta al man di mount e ho infatto montato nuovamente il dispositivo con -t fat (perchè il dispositivo e formattato in fat) come faccio però a dirgli che può essere accessibile(con tutti i diritti)sia in lettura che scrittura da tutti li utenti(root e non root)?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/TRICK.U2.html

----------

## .:deadhead:.

quel # all'inizio della shell ti sta ad indicare che si root! Se monti come root, solo root ci accede. Se vuoi accedervi nche come utente normale, aggiungi le voci relative a /etc/fstab.

Infine quando ricompili il kernel controlla che le voci relative alla codifica della FAT siano corrette, cerca perndrive su questo forums e trovi il post che ti sarà utile.

----------

## turborocket

allora ho capito dalla guida di fede che devo chiamare il mount con le ozioni vfat(per il fs di tipo fat) e unmask=000 (che tutti gli utenti di tutti i gruppi hanno tutti i privilegi)

per chiamare l'opzione vfat si usa il -t(come dice il man di mount) però cosa devo dirgli per passargli l'unmask=000? che parametro non riesco a capire!!!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Aggiungi queste righe al tuo fstab:

```
/dev/sd/c0b0t0u0 /mnt/MuVo2/   vfat            defaults,users,noauto   0 2 
```

 e da utente normale  prova a dare 

```
mount /mnt/MuVo2
```

.

Se tutto va, dai un 

```
ls /mnt
```

 così vedi i permessi che le varie cartelle hanno, compresa /mnt/MuVo2 .

Ovviamente assicurati che la cartella sia del tuo user e che sia accessibile in lettura scrittura ed esecuzione almeno per lui.

----------

## turborocket

adesso non me la rileva +    ... prima appena connettevo il lettore compariva la cartella dev\sd\

ora non più eppure non ho cambiato nulla....spiegazioni'??

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Spiegazione? boh...

Avvia la macchina, collega a caricamento del sistema terminato, la chiavetta. Digita da console dmesg e posta l'output di tare comando qui

----------

## turborocket

```
root@porno-->~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r10 (root@porno) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #5 SMP Sun Oct 24 15:41:49 GMT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000dff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dff0000 - 000000000dffffc0 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dffffc0 - 000000000e000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

223MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 57328

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 53232 pages, LIFO batch:12

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 OID_00                                    ) @ 0x000e4010

ACPI: RSDT (v001 OID_00 RSDT_000 0x30303030 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x0dfffbc0

ACPI: FADT (v001 INSYDE FACP_000 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x0dfffac0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 INSYDE SYS_BOOT 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x0dfffb50

ACPI: DBGP (v001 INSYDE SYS_DBGP 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x0dfffb80

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INSYDE   VT8362 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: theme emergence

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c05a6000 soft=c059e000

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 1534.047 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 220696k/229312k available (3228k kernel code, 7928k reserved, 1241k data, 232k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3022.84 BogoMIPS

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0183f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

Enabling disabled K7/SSE Support.

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

CPU0: AMD mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+  stepping 01

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.40 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0:  online

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 588k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xe8a64, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 80): [55] 3c & 1f -> 1c

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 1)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 *11)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.2[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.6[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:0a.0

vesafb: S3 Incorporated., VBE 2.0, Rev 1.1 (OEM: S3 Incorporated. Twister BIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:788a

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c7914, set palette = c00c795d

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=4096

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x90000000, mapped to 0xce807000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1098871486.263:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.15 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (39 C)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

inotify init: minor=62

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.1.20-2.6 May-23-2004 Written by Donald Becker

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:12.0 (0001 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xf0000000, 00:c0:9f:23:7f:c8, IRQ 11.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7829 advertising 01e1 Link 45e1.

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Colour QuickCam for Video4Linux v0.05

parport0 (bw-qcam): use data_reverse for this!

Mediavision Pro Movie Studio driver 0.02

PMS type is 0

Board not found.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: IC25N020ATCS04-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW-241, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/1768KiB Cache, CHS=38760/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.2[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 11, io base 00001200

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver touchkitusb

usbcore: registered new driver cytherm

drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.c: v1.0:Cypress USB Thermometer driver

usbcore: registered new driver phidgetservo

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

ALSA device list:

  #0: VIA 82C686A/B rev40 at 0xe000, irq 10

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1791 buckets, 14328 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:11.2-1

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow: PowerNOW! Technology present. Can scale: frequency and voltage.

powernow: FSB: 133.395 MHz

powernow: Found PSB header at c00e5100

powernow: Table version: 0x12

powernow: Flags: 0x0 (Mobile voltage regulator)

powernow: Settling Time: 100 microseconds.

powernow: Has 1 PST tables. (Only dumping ones relevant to this CPU).

powernow: No PST tables match this cpuid (0x781)

powernow: This is indicative of a broken BIOS.

powernow: Trying ACPI perflib

powernow: acpi:  P0: 950 MHz 24000 mW 125 uS control 009c418d SGTC 10000

powernow:    FID: 0xd (9.5x [1267MHz])  VID: 0xc (1.400V)

powernow: acpi:  P1: 750 MHz 16337 mW 125 uS control 009c41c9 SGTC 10000

powernow:    FID: 0x9 (7.5x [1000MHz])  VID: 0xe (1.300V)

powernow: acpi:  P2: 700 MHz 15248 mW 125 uS control 009c41c8 SGTC 10000

powernow:    FID: 0x8 (7.0x [933MHz])   VID: 0xe (1.300V)

powernow: acpi:  P3: 600 MHz 12084 mW 125 uS control 009c4226 SGTC 10000

powernow:    FID: 0x6 (6.0x [800MHz])   VID: 0x11 (1.250V)

powernow: acpi:  P4: 500 MHz 9280 mW 125 uS control 009c4264 SGTC 10000

powernow:    FID: 0x4 (5.0x [666MHz])   VID: 0x13 (1.200V)

powernow: Minimum speed 666 MHz. Maximum speed 1267 MHz.

PM: Reading pmdisk image.

PM: Resume from disk failed.

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

Adding 506512k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

mtrr: 0x90000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0x90000000,0x1000000

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0in

usb 1-2: device not accepting address 3, error -71

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 4

usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0in

usb 1-2: device not accepting address 4, error -71
```

----------

## turborocket

allora si era impallato il lettore mp3...gli ho fatto fare uno scandisk e ha sistemato i problemi ora riprovo a montarlo! vi faccio sapere tra un minuto

----------

## turborocket

allora sono riuscito a montare il lettore e poter accedere(lettura/scrittura) da utente!!!

ora volevo chiedere c'è un modo per automontarlo(non all'avvio)appena lo collego alla porta usb?

----------

## turborocket

urgentissimo!!!

sono riuscito a far montare in automatico il lettore mp3 aggiungendo la seguente stringa e utilizzando il submount

```
/dev/sd/c0b0t0u0        /mnt/MuVo2/     subfs           fs=floppyfss,umask=00
```

solo che se lo sgancio e riattacco non c'è più /dev/sd/c0b0t0u0 ma /dev/sd/c1b0t0u0!!!!!!!!

come faccio a dirgli che il nome deve essere sempre lo stesso(ovvero:/dev/sd/c0b0t0u0)???

oppure come faccio a dire a fstab che qualunque periferica del tipo /dev/sd/c*b0t0u0 deve essere montata nello stesso mountpoint?

----------

## turborocket

ho anche un altro problema sempre di montaggio....perche non riesco ad automontare il lettore cd????

posto qui il mio fstab

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user             0 0

/dev/sd/c0b0t0u0        /mnt/MuVo2/     subfs           fs=floppyfss,umask=000

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      subfs           fs=auto,ro,user,umask=000               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

fatemi sapere:(

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> oppure come faccio a dire a fstab che qualunque periferica del tipo /dev/sd/c*b0t0u0 deve essere montata nello stesso mountpoint?

 

Usi devfs o udev? Perché credo che con udev puoi farlo...

----------

## turborocket

utilizzo devfs.

puoi spiegarmi meglio questo udev?

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> utilizzo devfs.
> 
> puoi spiegarmi meglio questo udev?

 

In questa guida lo siegano meglio di come potrei fare io  :Wink: 

----------

## turborocket

ti ringrazio:D me la studio per benino e se ho dubi chiedo!

----------

## turborocket

allora ho seguito la guida alla lettera, o almeno penso, cmq c'è un modo per controllare se sia veramente il demone udev a essere in funzione?

poi il cdrom me lo monta in automatico appena lo inserisco però non mi permette di cacciarlo se non dopo averlo smontato A MANO!

inoltre mi ha cambiato i nomi a molte periferiche in /dev/ che tra parentesi si sono anche moltiplicate!!!

non so + come si chiama il mio lettore mp3 che prima aveva il nome di /dev/sd/c0b0t0u0 ma ora come lo trovo?

posto il mio fstab che forse può essere di aiuto!

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user             0 0

#/dev/sd/c0b0t0u0       /mnt/MuVo2/     subfs           fs=floppyfss,umask=000

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      subfs           fs=auto,ro,user,umask=000               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

fatemi sapere:D

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> allora ho seguito la guida alla lettera, o almeno penso, cmq c'è un modo per controllare se sia veramente il demone udev a essere in funzione?

 

Se non fosse in funzione mi sa che avresti ben pochi dispositivi.

 *Quote:*   

> poi il cdrom me lo monta in automatico appena lo inserisco però non mi permette di cacciarlo se non dopo averlo smontato A MANO!

 

Non conosco i gadget che automontano i device... io preferisco fare A MANO!

 *Quote:*   

> non so + come si chiama il mio lettore mp3 che prima aveva il nome di /dev/sd/c0b0t0u0 ma ora come lo trovo?

 

Più che il fstab inizierei a cercare a partire dal dmesg....

----------

## turborocket

ci sono aggiornamenti

ho trovato il nome della periferica, riesco a automontarla(quando la collego all'usb) e ad autosmontarla(quando la scollego) però se poi apro la consoll(alt+f1) mi arrivano in continuazione questi messaggi

 *Quote:*   

> submountd:unable to determine filesystem type
> 
> submountd:mount failure,illegal seek
> 
> 

 

ogni volta che appaiono questi 2 messaggi parte il disco interno del lettore mp3(lo sento fa rumore invece non dovrebbe)

il disco dovrebbe essere formattato in fat32

come faccio a dire che il filesystem del submount deve essere di tipo fat32?

ovvero

```
/dev/sda       /mnt/MuVo2/     subfs           fs=xxx,umask=000
```

se questa è la mia riga di comando dell'fstab per l'automount/umount del lettore mp3 cosa devo mettere al posto di xxx per dire che è di tipo fat32?

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> se questa è la mia riga di comando dell'fstab per l'automount/umount del lettore mp3 cosa devo mettere al posto di xxx per dire che è di tipo fat32?

 

Suppongo vfat... almeno questo é il tipo da usare per le partizioni win32

----------

## turborocket

allora per il lettore cd ho risolto

funziona alla perfezione

per il lettore mp3(che s può considerare come una chiavetta, anche se ha un hd meccanico dentro) non riesco a trovare un filesystem funzionante...ho provato con il vfat ma mi da sempre qui 2 righi di errore anche se lo monta correnttamente....quale può essere il problema?

edit:

ho cambiato la riga in fstab per il lettore mp3 come segue:

```
/dev/sda               /mnt/MuVo2       subfs           fs=floppyfss             0 0

```

lo monta/smonta senza istantaneamente in automatico però c'è un problema....prima di collegarlo,mentre sta collegato e dopo averlo scollegato mi ripete ogni 2-3 "submountd: mount failure, no medium found

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> che s può considerare come una chiavetta, anche se ha un hd meccanico dentro

 

Mai fare queste supposizioni, sopratutto se c'é Creative di mezzo.

Uno.

Due.

e ancora, dai forum gentoo: Tre.

Se tu avessi fatto una banale ricerca in rete probabilmente parecchie cose sarebbero venute fuori subito invece di passare il tempo.

In sostanza Creative ha, al solito, reinterpretato le cose a modo suo e quel dispositivo ha qualcosa che lo rende anomalo e non completamente affidabile al momento.

----------

## turborocket

bene che culo!!! è proprio il mio

cmq sono andato un pò avanti

riesco a far montare e smontare in automatico anche il mio muvo2 però solo la prima volta..se lo stacco e riattacco non c'è più la periferica sda in /dev/ ma ne nasce un'altra chiamata sdc che però non viene considerata come un blockdevice...possibile fare uno script che eviti questo problema?

----------

## turborocket

ho un altro problema!!! simile

ho un masterizzatore dvd della sony in un box eide-->usb2.0

quando lo accendo e inserisco nella mia usb mi crea un device chiamato /dev/sg0 però non me lo fa montare dicendo che non è un block device

```
root@porno-->~ # mount /dev/sg0 /mnt/cdrom/

mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device

```

perchè che ha di tanto strano?

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> perchè che ha di tanto strano?

 

Nuovo problema => Nuovo topic.

----------

